# Got a used 90G but tank has no bracing



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello
I was just given used 90G tank and I'm not sure if it's safe because it has no brace. It's 48x18x24 with 1/2" glass, I filled it up and there is no bowing that I can see. To my delight I noticed an old Miracles sticker on the bottom  
Do I need to purchase a top frame with a brace? Or is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it possible that its just a rimless with no brace? You could always give miracles a call and find out.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Ajaxandrew said:


> Hello
> I was just given used 90G tank and I'm not sure if it's safe because it has no brace. It's 48x18x24 with 1/2" glass, I filled it up and there is no bowing that I can see. To my delight I noticed an old Miracles sticker on the bottom
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see styrofoam under the tank, I fix a lot of tanks that did not have white styrofoam between the tank and stand, as for the centre brace I wouldn't worry about it, just get some styrofoam and you should be fine, if you need trim I sell that


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

1/2" glass is thick for that size. You should be fine as long as the silicone is still in good shape


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Bracing*

I have done it with a 65 with a cut out brace 
I had a piece of glass cut to size and silicone it in
Worked for me ....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That glass is thicker than a typical 90, so you should be fine. There are some advantages to having a brace in the middle if you are going to use glass tops,so, you could add a glass brace for that purpose.


----------

